# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Eetprobleem

## Gast1234567

Hallo,

Ik heb nogal een complexe vraag. Ik zal het even uitleggen.
Ik ben al een aantal maanden samen met mijn huidige vriendin en zij heeft mij onlangs vertelt dat ze geobsedeerd is door eten. Ze heeft dit pas zo laat verteld omdat ze het moeilijk vind om problemen te vertellen. Waar ik wel erges kan inkomen. Ze eet vooral als ze gestresst is. Mijn vriendin is niet mollig ofzo. Maar ze is heel veel met eten bezig en met haar eigen wegen enzo, en daar word ze nogal ongelukkig door.
Mijn vraag is nu: hoe moet ik dit aanpakken? Ik kan mijn vriendin toch niet verplichten neen je mag niet zoveel eten. Iemand een idee.
Hartelijk dank.

----------


## jeltje

Alles gedacht aan een gezondheisprogramma. Waarin in ze leert hoe te eten en wat te eten . Er bestaat namelijk een fantastisch prgramma voor. Heb het zelf ook gevolgd.

----------

